# Air suspension on an alko chassis



## baggers (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone have experience of either having had fitted, or fitted themselves, an air suspension kit on an alko chassis. We have been lookng at the AS Air Suspension Kit which looks very good. Fitted an Airide system to our previous Autosleeper Ravenna and this was excellent. However, as kits for the alko chassis are almost twice as expensive we were seeking some first hand experience. From the AS-Airsuspension website it looks as though these kits are relatively new.


----------



## Euxtonian (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi baggers, just had AS-AirSuspension fitted to our 2008 Frankia Fiat Alko chassis based motorhome. It's not cheap, but it's made a tremendous improvement to the ride quality - it's like a different van! So if it's a better ride you're looking for I'd certainly recommend it. Too soon yet to say how well it helps with cross winds/bow-wave effects etc.

We had a pre-production kit (first in the UK for the new Alko chassis) fitted by AS although they said the production kits are due to roll out soon from their Dutch suppliers. 

The AS people are really good to deal with - helpful, friendly and obliging.
Ring Cath on 01925 241200 for more info and costs.

As for DIY, it's not a job for an inexperienced mechanic in my view - you need to be vehicle savvy - and you'd need a pit and a good set of workshop tools to make it worth even thinking about DIY.

The control panel is engineered rather than aesthetically designed but Phil at AS managed to tuck it (and the compressor) into the driver's seat tray of our Fiat - convenient but unobtrusive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dunlop Air Suspension*

Been doing a little research and came across a Dunlop system that sounds very similar to the AS system.

I'm still waiting to hear back from them so I can contact a local fitter for a quote .

How much have people been paying for the AS system?

The ride on our Rapido is fairly firm, especially with the tire pumped up correctly, and I was looking for ways to reduce the amount of rattling from down the back. Also whilst driving over the last couple of days I had a few 'hairy' moments in some strong crosswinds on the motorway.

Does air suspension really make that much difference to the ride comfort? some of the roads by us are so bad it would shake you teeth out if you left your mouth open or more than a few moments (and I still have all of my own!).

I suppose the bottom line is, is it worth the cost?

Many Thanks

Steve


----------

